# Sprachreisen, ... und persönliche Entwicklung



## MartinMA389 (11. März 2015)

Hallo Community,

dass soll mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum werden. 
Erstmal zu meiner Person; ich bin gelernter Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration und bin seit 3 Jahren in meinem Beruf tätig. Meine Schwergebiete liegen unter anderem in der IT-Security (zertifizierter IT-Security Agent) und Datenschutz, Virtualisierung und Datensicherung. Außerdem habe ich im November 2014 mein Studium zum Wirtschaftsinformatiker begonnen und ich muss sagen, es läuft trotz 40 Stunden Woche, gut. 

Seit einiger Zeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Herausforderung. Ich sehe mich momentan in meiner jetzigen Firma (ebenfalls Ausbildungsort) an einem Punkt angelangt, dass ich mich weder persönlich noch technisch fortbilden kann. 

Nun wollte ich mir gerne ein Ratschläge, Inspiration oder Ideen einholen, die mir auf die Sprünge helfen könnten. Mein Plan, ehrlich gesagt habe ich keinen Plan, sondern nur geistige Ergüsse, wie ich weiter machen kann bzw. würde. 


Bewerbung, neue Herausforderung suchen
Sprachreisen, ein halbes Jahr ins Ausland um das Englisch zu polieren
Auslandsjahr (ca. 6  Monate) Englisch polieren und Persönlichkeit formen um mehr Chancen auf dem Bewerbermarkt zu haben
Vielleicht hättet ihr ein paar Ratschläge oder sagt von vorne rein, "Geh arbeiten, dass Leben ist kein Ponyhof"...

Für Antworten wäre ich auf jedenfalls sehr dankbar 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## vfl_freak (12. März 2015)

"Geh arbeiten, dass Leben ist kein Ponyhof" 

Im Ernst, was soll man dazu sagen??

Wenn Du eine neue Herausforderung suchst, dann kannst Dich natürlich anderswo bewerben - ob es dann besser/anders ist, sei mal dahin gestellt !!
Gleiches gilt für ein Auslandsjahr o. ä.! Ob Dir in der aktuellen Firma oder bei einer Bewerbung hilft, kann Dir auch mkeiner konkret sagen! Sicherlich sind in der IT gute Englisch-kenntnisse immer von Vorteil, aber ein längerer Auslandsaufenthalt IMHO kein zwingendes Muss !

Gruß Klaus


----------

